# 24 hour dial for the Samsung Gear S3 Classic ?



## Winblows (May 30, 2014)

Is it possible to get/turn on a 24 hour dial for the Samsung Gear S3 Classic ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes.
There are plenty available for free download in the gear app.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just a few I found quickly...

There's plenty more.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

